# 3 month review of 2022 DK 5310 SE HST CAB,



## Russellrivers12 (2 mo ago)

I currently have just the regular loader bucket, a 6 foot box blade and 6 foot bush hog shreader. i just added cruise control, but have not used that yet, other than on road from dealer to house, approx 1 mile, works great
i own approx 55 acres of of grassy land that has some scattered 3 to 6 inch roundish shaped river style rock. The rock plays hell with the shredder, but no real problems. the tractor does well with the box blade but it definately requires using 4 wheel drive Most of time, one thing I preferred when I began looking into tractor purchase is if the engine used a turbo. because I currently own a 2016 diesel kubota side by side that does not have a turbo and it has absolutely no power, especially when going up hills, or just accelerating in general, bogs down. I know I wanted the hydro transmission, but didn’t want the bogging down with my tractor. I have no issues at all with bogging down but I am sure it could happen. i assumed most all diesel tractors use turbo, but I was wrong. Glad I looked into that. Becaue it seems the turbo use is somewhat based on the horsepower, mine is a 50.3 hp and uses turbo, i. General the DK 10 se hst are all same size tractor, same tires etc. but it seems anything below around 40 hp does not use a turbo. I believe now also this may explain the use of the diesel particulate filter which mine does have, but no DEF maybe the turbo is intended to counter the loss of power that the filter creates. 
the only issues I have had just happened yesterday, or night before when I was just moving dirt in driveway at night my headlights quit working, but tractor kept running, when I parked it and tried to restart it it would not start. Next day I checked fuses and the 5 amp head light tail light fuse was blown. So I replaced It and tractor started fine. I expect the reason it would not start was just some kind of safety switch attached to same fuse. Ironically while replacing fuse. I noticed green fluid under tractor and night before when I turned on heater it fogged the cab. So I presume the heater core is leaking, I have only 40 hours on tractor, I am not worried about this because we have excellent dealer and service center in my town. Just surprised to see that happen. I expect it has been leaking just didn’t really notice it until i used heater for first time.
my primary reason to post this is I hear often that some of the smaller utility tractors just under perform. I suggest if u need one for box blading or something that has potential to bog tractors down to make sure u get one big enough that it has a turbo. I think that has made me a much happier person. 
DK 3510 I don’t think has turbo, DK 4710, 5310 and 6010 all have turbo, but are all exact same tractor same weight etc.
check me on this. But I think I am correct. I would have purchased a 6010 if they had one in stock. 
one more thing. I know the CK MODELS ARE MUCH SMALLER BUT DO OFFER MANY MORE OPTIONS AS STANDARD. 
EVEN WITH THIS SMALL ISSUE I HAVE NOW. I LOVE THIS TRACTOR. IT PERFORMS BETTER THAN I THOUGHT. IT IS A BIT ROUGH WHEN ROCKS ARE AROUND BUT STILL VERY ADEQUATE. BUT IF I WERE DOING A LOT OF PLOWING. I WOULD HAVE GOT ONE WITH NON HYDRO TRANSMISSION. WITH HYDRO THE CRUISE CONTROL IS A MUST


----------

